# Ortega Image Turorial



## Jaylez (Apr 9, 2013)

So I'm learning Ortega at the moment and I can't find any really good guides with all the algs laid out and everything explained so I made one for myself based off of Yoshinator's video tutorial and other tutorials I found. I decided others might benefit from it as well so I made a version for other people to use also. Enjoy.

2x2 Ortega Tutorial


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's cool!

EDIT: After looking at it some more, I learned another way to do a J perm on 3x3!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2013)

that last PBL is horrible.

x' R F' R U2 R' U R'


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 9, 2013)

This is an excellent tutorial for beginners (miles better than mine)! I'm really glad that I helped you make, and thanks for all of the mentions! =)


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that last PBL is horrible.
> 
> x' R F' R U2 R' U R'



I still don't get why a lot of people don't use this


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 11, 2013)

Great quick reference guide. I perform the same alg like this: R U' R F2 R' U R' (for first three moves place thumb under the cube and use right ring finger for the F2.. no re-grips).


----------



## Jaylez (Apr 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that last PBL is horrible.
> 
> x' R F' R U2 R' U R'



I didn't want to use any cube rotations because while learning algorithms I found them hard to understand and they took too long to do. And thanks everybody for the support!


----------

